# Globus Sensation



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

After last year's trauma I started to develop a number of health problems, I was already depressed and depersonalized and one day it just felt like I had a sore throat, people told me it was probably just a cold but months later it never went away, nothing really relieved it, it always just felt like I had a lump in my throat.

Anyway after seeing several doctors, including speech therapists and ear nose and throat docs they really never gave me a proper diagnosis, but for a while the ENT believed it was something called silent reflux, so I was treated like a reflux patient but I never saw improvement.

I've done some research and some say it could be anxiety related, either way it has been an entire year now and I'm still dealing with it, to be honest I don't think it is reflux, I've tried medication, I've tried dietary supplements, a huge diet change, exercise, sleeping elevated and so on.

I was just curious if anyone here has ever dealt with this symptom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2015)

Yeah, I experiece this quite often.

Comes from nowhere along with a burning sensation.

Feels like I have a really tight necklace on and that my throat is full of phlegm.

I haven't seen a doctor yet because of the fact that I know anxiety can cause these kinds of symptoms.

I find that occupying myself as soon as I feel it makes it dissapate much faster than If I concentrate on it.

It could also be related to GERD, so do some research on that also.


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

Futurebandit said:


> Yeah, I experiece this quite often.
> 
> Comes from nowhere along with a burning sensation.
> 
> ...


I really don't think it's related to GERD, I had an endoscopy done and it didn't show much according to the doctor, GERD meds didn't help, and the diet change and all the other methods didn't help. It's safe to assume that it is anxiety related but I never got all the proper tests done to find out if it is silent reflux or GERD. Doctors aren't working with me, the healthcare system here is really bad, it's a long process to get things like this checked out, especially when it isn't a good insurance plan.

Some foods do irritate my throat, along with certain activities like smoking anything or weight lifting even causes a flare up.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to have this. It went away when I stopped caring and checkin in.


----------



## samguan (Jan 24, 2015)

Not to scare you but my aunt had sore throat and a lump, went to 2 ENT doctors and did a few ultrasounds. They never found any issue and they refuse to take a tissue sample for cancer lab. All she told was to take Tylenol, she did for 5 months until it got worse.

This is the way it is with free health care in Canada.

She went back to China and was diagnosed with tonsil cancer after lab test of tissue samples, she just did her surgery and is preparing for radiation treatment.

Gotta be careful with these, always demand the doctors if you feel like something is wrong.


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

samguan said:


> Not to scare you but my aunt had sore throat and a lump, went to 2 ENT doctors and did a few ultrasounds. They never found any issue and they refuse to take a tissue sample for cancer lab. All she told was to take Tylenol, she did for 5 months until it got worse.
> 
> This is the way it is with free health care in Canada.
> 
> ...


Damn, what kind of other symptoms did she have? They did do an endoscopy so I feel like if it was cancer they would have found it through the scope, but yeah for me the only main symptom is the sensation that there's a lump. If I eat fatty and acidic foods I might have a burning throat but it hardly changes.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

NoFluxes said:


> Damn, what kind of other symptoms did she have? They did do an endoscopy so I feel like if it was cancer they would have found it through the scope, but yeah for me the only main symptom is the sensation that there's a lump. If I eat fatty and acidic foods I might have a burning throat but it hardly changes.


Same shit as I had, got worse during stress, anxiety etc. The other day I had a headache, and after readibg online, I was diagnosed by E-doctors without a certificate that I have cancer in my toe, and and that it should be amputated. Now Im walkin around with 4 toes on my right foot, and Im feeling worse than ever.
Cancer is usually accompanied by loss of weight, occasionally fever, change in skin color, pain. Theres also no on and off with cancer.


----------

